# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  && هدافي المريخ في لقاءات القمة &&

## hishamkh

*هدافي المريخ في لقاءات القمة :  
الهداف الأول : ماجد عثمان (أبوجنزير) ، أحرز (14) هدف
الهداف الثاني : جاد الله خير السيد (كاروشة) ، أحرز 12 هدف 
*************
 
الهداف الثالث : كمال عبد الوهاب ( اللعاب والدكتور ) ، أحرز 9 أهداف
*

----------


## hishamkh

*الهداف الرابع : الفاضل سانتو ، أحرز 7 أهداف
الهداف الرابع (م) : منتصر الزاكي ( زيكو ) ، أحرز 7
الهداف الرابع (م) : برعي وأحرز ، 7 أهداف 
****************
 
الهداف السابع : فيصل العجب ، 6 أهداف
*

----------


## hishamkh

*الهداف الثامن : إبراهومة المسعودية ، أحرز 5 أهداف

الهداف التاسع : إبراهيم جلك ، أحرز 4 أهداف
الهداف التاسع (م) : السر كاوندا ، أحرز 4 أهداف
*

----------


## hishamkh

* 
الهداف الحادي عشر : كل من ( عبد الرحيم الشيخ ، مصطفي أحمد المصطفي ، إسماعيل بخيت ، حموري الصغير ، هيثم طمبل ) ولكل 3 أهداف
*

----------


## hishamkh

*  

الهداف السادس عشر : كل من : ( كمال بني ، صلاح عباس ، سامي عز الدين ، عمار خالد ، عطا أبو القاسم ، سانتورفاعة ، دحدوح ، حمد الجريف ، عثمان زكي ، نجم الدين أبوحشيش ، إيداهور ، كلاتشي ) ولكل منهم هدفين
*

----------


## ادريس الحلاوي

*ياجماعة كلتشي عندو اربعة اهداف 
الرجاء الحاق الهدفين
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يجب ان يضاف كليتشي
                        	*

----------

